# الباربة



## jawad-dawdi

تسمى النبتة أعلاه في المغرب : الباربة (بتسكين الراء) .. كيف تسمى بلهجتك؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر نسميه *البنجر*


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نسميه
"شمندر"​


----------



## momai

شوندر في سوريا


----------

